

Designing a responsive, Retina-friendly site - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/responsive-retina-blog-design

======
orta
This style of blog is exactly what I've had in mind now for a few months for
my own website, I think its a great way to tell a story. Congratulations Paul.
Wish I could fork it on github and apply my own styles to your foundations.

------
Hawkee
_I began thinking single column. The content should be the star of the show.
No sidebars or extraneous post metadata that gets in the way of reading._

I'm happy to hear you confirm this for me. I've been removing the sidebar from
most pages of my site for the exact same reason. Not to mention that a sidebar
generally only occupies the first screen you see. Once you start scrolling
you're left with empty space below and content that's thinner than it should
be.

------
duck
Paul, as always, an awesome write-up. Looking forward to the dev one as well.
The design of the article posts are spot-on. The header seems a bit off to me
though, maybe it is the alignment of the photo/subtitle and the menu below it?
Also, I think it would be nice if on the /photos posts if you could browse
through them easier with something like a left/right arrow setup. Maybe you
don't want that though? Either way, great work!

~~~
PStamatiou
Thanks! Yeah I'm still pondering tweaking the header for that exact reason. It
looks like it should line up with the header menu. Looks much better on mobile
in the responsive header version. :)

> Also, I think it would be nice if on the /photos posts if you could browse
> through them easier with something like a left/right arrow setup

Curious, did the left/right arrows not load?
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/186198/Screenshots/y7g5.png> On individual photo
pages i also bind the left/right arrow keys too. Thinking about doing the same
L/R stuff for posts too.

~~~
duck
Ha! They loaded and are there, but I can hardly see them on my sony laptop
(1600x900) b/c they fall to the outside of the photo. When I resized my
browser I could easily see them.

------
mediumdeviation
Just looking through the source of the site, it seems that whatever CMS you're
using is inserting <p> tags everywhere, including around the opening and
closing <section> tags: <http://i.imgur.com/RkoFP.png>.

It's also causing the page to fail validation (ignoring the errors about
unknown meta tags):
[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fpaulstamatiou...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fpaulstamatiou.com%2Fresponsive-
retina-blog-design&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0)

~~~
PStamatiou
yeah jekyll is going ham on my new lines. I have been meaning to look into
that. It's markdown but I only use html. Need to find a way to have it not use
markdown (blasphemy, I know).

------
robryan
Good stuff, looks great on retina. It is still very niche but great to see
more sites experimenting with providing higher quality retina friendly images.

------
pan69
Not meant to be a shameless plug but I recently redid my business website to
optimize for mobile as well. We didn't intentionally target retina but it
turns out we're using a font for our logo and I'm very pleased with how crisp
it looks on my Galaxy Nexus. I'm currently building a website for a client and
the logo is a bitmap and there is distinct difference in quality. This is my
own site, built with Bootstrap: <http://www.electrichq.com.au>

------
StuieK
Does anyone have any good data on the impact on the number of times an article
is shared with/without share buttons?

------
hayksaakian
The text/font is very nice on galaxy nexus.

------
snatch_backside
DarkStarX1, you are a dead user. Time to make a new account.

------
zinssmeister
Paul you sure seem to like the word 'yet'.

~~~
PStamatiou
Thanks -- this is actually helpful. I want to be more cognizant of my writing
style, I have a lot of room to get better. I often start sentences with "But"
and use the same modifiers (However, Unfortunately, etc) quite a bit.

When I write I usually start with a big, unfiltered brain dump, then some
formatting and then a proofread. But the proofread is in chunks of reading,
fixing, reading etc so I never get the entire flow of it to catch these
i-just-used-the-same-word-in-the-last-3-paragraphs issues.

~~~
zinssmeister
overall I think your writing style actually is very personal. We have never
met, but after reading, I feel like I've just had a conversation with you.

